# Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?



## pitbullforelle (17. Juli 2004)

wusste nit wohin ich´s packen sollte,deshalb einfach ma hierhin!

*Ab wann dürfen Kinder Angeln?*

*Ab wann dürfen Kinder angeln?*



Niedersachsen 

Laut Gesetzgeber ist das Angeln unter 14 Jahren auch ohne Fischereischein gestattet. Die Pächter der Angelgewässer lassen jedoch in der Regel nur Angler mit Fischereischein ans Wasser. Aus diesem Grund gibt er für Kinder bis zum 14. Lebensjahr kaum eine Angelmöglichkeit. Es gibt auch keinen Jugendfischereischein.



Ab dem 14 Lebensjahr kann der reguläre Fischereischein gemacht werden.







Nordrein-Westfalen

Für Kinder unter 10 Jahren ist das Angeln verboten ! Von 10 - 16 Jahren ist das Angeln unter Aufsicht eines Erwachsenen Fischereischeininhabers erlaubt. Den Jugendfischereischein gibt es ohne eine Prüfung ablegen zu müssen.



Ab dem 14 Lebensjahr kann der reguläre Fischereischein gemacht werden.







Hamburg 

Kindern unter 12 Jahren ist das Angeln verboten. Es gibt keinen Jugendfischereischen.



Ab dem 14 Lebensjahr kann der reguläre Fischereischein gemacht werden.







Bremen 

Für Kinder unter 14 Jahren ist das Angeln unter Aufsicht eines erwachsenen Fischereischeininhabers erlaubt. Es gibt keinen Jugendfischereischein.



Ab dem 14 Lebensjahr kann der reguläre Fischereischein gemacht werden.







Baden- Württemberg 

Kinder unter 10 Jahren ist das selbständige Angeln verboten, es dürfen aber Handlangerdienste ausgeführt werden ! Im Alter von 10 - 16 Jahren kann der Jugendfischereischein ohne Prüfung gemacht werden. Dann ist das Angeln unter Aufsicht eines erwachsenen Fischereischeininhabers erlaubt.



Ab dem 14 Lebensjahr kann der reguläre Fischereischein gemacht werden.







Brandenburg

Kinder unter 8 Jahre dürfen nicht Angeln. Im Alter von 8 - 18 Jahren kann der Jugendfischereischein ohne Prüfung gemacht werden. Eigenständiges Angeln aber nur auf Friedfisch.



Ab dem 14 Lebensjahr kann der reguläre Fischereischein gemacht werden.







Hessen

Unter 12 Jahren ist den Kindern das Angeln unter Kontrolle eines Erwachsenen bis zum Landen des Fisches erlaubt. Ab 12 Jahren kann die Prüfung zum regulären Fischereischein abgelegt werden, der bis zum 16. Lebensjahr nur als Jugendfischereischein erteilt wird. Bis zum 14. Geburtstag ist Angeln nur in Begleitung eines Erwachsenen erlaubt. Danach ist selbständiges Angeln erlaubt. Mit 16 Jahren wird der Jugendschein in einen regulären Fischereischein ohne weitere Prüfung umgeschrieben.



Ab dem 14 Lebensjahr kann der reguläre Fischereischein gemacht werden.







Reinland-Pfalz 

Kinder in Rheinland- Pfalz können schon ab 7 Jahren den Jugendjahresfischereischein bekommen aber nur mit Einschränkung. Im Alter von 10 - 16 Jahren ist das Angeln unter Aufsicht eines Erwachsenen Fischereischeininhabers erlaubt. Den Jugendfischereischein gibt es ohne Prüfung.



Ab dem 14 Lebensjahr kann der reguläre Fischereischein gemacht werden.







Mecklenburg-Vorpommern 

Unter 10 Jahre ist das Angeln und Versorgen des Fisches unter Aufsicht eines Begleiters mit Fischereischein erlaubt. Es gibt keinen Jugendfischereischein



Ab dem 10 Lebensjahr kann der reguläre Fischereischein gemacht werden.







Bayern 

Kindern unter 10 Jahren ist das Angeln unter Kontrolle eines Erwachsenen mit Fischereischein bis zum Landen des Fisches erlaubt. Im Alter von 10 - 18 Jahren kann der Jugendfischereischein ohne Prüfung erworben werden. Auch dann ist das Angeln nur unter Aufsicht eines Erwachsenen Fischereischeininhabers erlaubt.



Ab dem 14 Lebensjahr kann der reguläre Fischereischein gemacht werden.







Saarland 

Unter 16 Jahren ist Angeln unter Aufsicht eines erwachsenen Fischereischeininhabers erlaubt. Für den Jugendfischereischein muß keine Prüfung abgelegt werdn.



Ab dem 14 Lebensjahr kann der reguläre Fischereischein gemacht werden.







Sachsen 

Kindern unter 10 Jahren ist das Angel verboten. Von 10 - 16 Jahren ist Angeln unter Aufsicht eines erwachsenen Fischereischeininhabers erlaubt. Den Jugendfischereischein gibt es ohne Prüfung.



Ab dem 14 Lebensjahr kann der reguläre Fischereischein gemacht werden.







Sachsen-Anhalt 

Unter 8 Jahren ist selbstständiges Angeln gänzlich verboten, nur Handlangerdienste dürfen ausgeführt werden. Von 8- 18 Jahren gibt es einen Jugendfischereischein der mit erleichterter Prüfung erlangt werden kann. Ein eigenständiges Angeln ohne Aufsicht nur auf Friedfische.



Ab dem 14 Lebensjahr kann der reguläre Fischereischein gemacht werden.







Schleswig-Holstein 

Kindern unter 12 Jahren ist das Angeln mit der Rute eines beaufsichtigenden erwachsenen Fischereischeininhabers, bis zum versorgen des Fisches erlaubt. Vorausgesetzt ist die Erlaubnis des Gewässerpächters vorausgesetzt Es gibt keinen Jugendfischereischein.



Ab dem 12 Lebensjahr kann der reguläre Fischereischein gemacht werden.







Berlin 

Unter 12 Jahren ist das Angeln unter Kontrolle eines Erwachsenen Fischereischeininhabers erlaubt. Im Alter von 12 - 18 Jahren kann der Jugendfischereischein ohne Prüfung abgelegt werden. Erlaubt ist das Angeln unter Aufsicht eines erwachsenen Fischereischeininhabers, nur auf Friedfische.



Ab dem 14 Lebensjahr kann der reguläre Fischereischein gemacht werden.







Thüringen 

Bis zu 10 Jahren ist selbstständiges Angeln verboten, nur Handlangerdienste dürfen ausgeführt werden. Von 10 - 16 Jahren kann der Jugendfischereischein mit erleichterte Prüfung abgelegt werden. Das Angeln ist unter Aufsicht eines Fischereischeininhabers erlaubt. Mit 16 Jahren wird der Fischereischein ohne weitere Prüfung in einen regulären umgeschrieben.



Ab dem 14 Lebensjahr kann der reguläre Fischereischein gemacht werden.




*Es wird keinerlei Gewähr übernommen !!!*


----------



## Truttafriend (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

das ist eine gute Sammlung von Infos die ins Jungalerforum passen würde. Fragen zu diesem Thema kommen da immer wieder.


----------



## pitbullforelle (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

erlaube sie dir zu kopieren für´junganglerforum.

ok?


----------



## Truttafriend (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

ich kanns nicht. Nicht meine Spielwiese. Das macht und kann auch nur der Mod für diesen Bereich#h


----------



## marioschreiber (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*



> Niedersachsen
> 
> Laut Gesetzgeber ist das Angeln unter 14 Jahren auch ohne Fischereischein gestattet.



Verstehe ich das richtig : OHNE Begleitung eines Fischereischeininhabers ???


----------



## kristallmuschel (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

Hallo #h 

Für Thüringen gilt das nicht ganz.
Dort gibt es den"Erlaß zum Heranführen von Kindern und Versehrten (geistig/körperlich Behinderte) an die Angelfischerei"

Das heißt Kinder unter 10 Jahren dürfen in Begleitung eines Fischereischeininhabers alle Handlungen ausführen außer Abködern und Töten.

"Die Montage des Angelgerätes kann unter Anleitung das Kind oder der Versehrte ebenso erstellen, wie es/er das „Auswerfen“ nach Unterweisung selbst durchführen kann. Gleiches gilt für das Keschern und das Verwerten des gefangenen Fisches. Der Anhieb und Drill können vom Kind oder Versehrten nach Einweisung selbst ausgeführt werden. Der Erwachsene Fischereischeininhaber ist im rechtlichen Sinn der Fischereiausübende. Er muß sofort und unmittelbar eingreifen, wenn dies die Sachlage, insbesondere der Tierschutz, erfordert." (Zitat: Angeltreff-Infocenter)


Gruß
Bea


----------



## ralle (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

So war mal so frei und habs mal ins "Junganglerforum" kopiert !!


----------



## pitbullforelle (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

ok! wie gesagt / Angaben ohne Gewähr


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*



> Bayern
> 
> Kindern unter 10 Jahren ist das Angeln unter Kontrolle eines Erwachsenen mit Fischereischein bis zum Landen des Fisches erlaubt.



hmmm, wüsste ich nix davon


----------



## pitbullforelle (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

wie gesagt,ich wohne nit überall,ich hab es nur aus nen paar quellen zusammen getragen!


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

hast vielleicht die Quelle noch parat ? 
würde mich jetzt echt interessieren...


----------



## pitbullforelle (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

ne,hatte es auf meiner email gespeichert


----------



## kristallmuschel (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

Hallo Franzl

Schau mal hier:
Der gleiche Erlaß wie in Thüringen.

http://www.fischerjugend.de/

Gruß
Bea


----------



## aal-michel (13. August 2007)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

Hab da noch ne spezielle Frage wenn es im Lande Bremen den Kids unter 14 in begleitung eines Fischereischein inhabers erlaubt ist gilt das auch für die Stockangelscheine die es hier gibt? Also das soll heißen wenn ich so einen Schein habe, darf mein 8 jähriger Sohn dann auch angeln oder? Ist doch auch ein Fischereischein! Und wie löuft das dann mit den Ruten? Darf er dann eine extra haben oder muß ich mich an die 2 Ruten halten und ihm eine abgeben? Das ist ziemlich unersichtlich im Fischereigesetzt find ich?


----------



## Stefan6 (13. August 2007)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*



aal-michel schrieb:


> Hab da noch ne spezielle Frage wenn es im Lande Bremen den Kids unter 14 in begleitung eines Fischereischein inhabers erlaubt ist gilt das auch für die Stockangelscheine die es hier gibt? Also das soll heißen wenn ich so einen Schein habe, darf mein 8 jähriger Sohn dann auch angeln oder? Ist doch auch ein Fischereischein! Und wie löuft das dann mit den Ruten? Darf er dann eine extra haben oder muß ich mich an die 2 Ruten halten und ihm eine abgeben? Das ist ziemlich unersichtlich im Fischereigesetzt find ich?


Schau mal da nach,vielleicht findest Du da was :  http://www.angeltreff.org/gesetze/deutschland/bremen.html  |wavey:


----------



## Vegesacker1981 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

hmmm komme aus bremen, mein sohn ist 3, ich hab einen stockschein für 2 ruten, darf ich ihm da auch noch 2 ruten hinstellen ? oder versteh ich das falsch ?


----------



## spinn_angler95 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

also zu den bestimmungen am anfang (niedersachsen):
man darf den fischerreischein ab 10 jahren machen wenn man erfolgreich war darf man dann ab 12 jahren mit dem jugendfischerreischein angeln (mit einer rute eines fischereischeininhabers über 14 jahre) mit 14 kann man dann alleine mit 3 ruten angeln
gruß und petri


----------

